# Tort See Family



## franz_see (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I just wanted to share our tortoise family.

https://www.facebook.com/iseetort/




We have 2 sulcatas - Fanta and Curtis, and 4 indian star tortoises - Ecsta, Choo, Lei and AB 

Here's the whole creep:



(Left-to-right: Ecsta, Fanta, Curtis, Lei, Choo and AB)

I just posts random photos and videos of them in that FB page. Usually, it would be them grazing





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1083229275021527





Or walking around





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1050812894929832





And of course, sometimes just funny moments of them like this before and after pic with my wife 





Anyway, just thought I'd share  The tips and info that I got from this community has been very helpful in our care for our tortoises  And this is the result so far  Im pretty happy if you ask me ;-) hehe

Cheers,
Franz


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2015)

Lovely little family! I especially like the "peeing" picture. Looks like your wife was in for a big surprise!


----------



## franz_see (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks @Yvonne G , yeah. We were all caught by surprised. Luckily, we got it on camera as well ;-) hahaha


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 1, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## franz_see (Nov 6, 2015)

One of my favorite videos of Fanta. Caught him digging, then he caught my not-so-hidden camera 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1035430666468055


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 7, 2015)

franz_see said:


> One of my favorite videos of Fanta. Caught him digging, then he caught my not-so-hidden camera


So adorable! Tortoises are so funny when they dig. They think they're puppies! ;D


----------



## franz_see (Nov 13, 2015)

Choo walking and walking until I can barely see him 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1101525353191919





And once they disappear, they can be very hard to find 

https://www.facebook.com/iseetort/posts/1101522919858829

Can you see him?






How about now?





This should be pretty easy now 





There you are!


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 13, 2015)

franz_see said:


> Choo walking and walking until I can barely see him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, super cute! Those little dudes are pretty good at hiding, eh? ;D


----------



## franz_see (Nov 13, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Aww, super cute! Those little dudes are pretty good at hiding, eh? ;D



Yes. Yes. A thousand times yes!  hehehe... Their patterns allow them for surprisingly effective camouflage. Plus, given their size and their propensity to hide underneath the grass makes them very difficult to find  

Here's choo burrowed inside their enclosure


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 13, 2015)

franz_see said:


> Yes. Yes. A thousand times yes!  hehehe... Their patterns allow them for surprisingly effective camouflage. Plus, given their size and their propensity to hide underneath the grass makes them very difficult to find  Here's choo burrowed inside their enclosure


Aww! He looks so cozy!


----------



## franz_see (Nov 19, 2015)

Curtis, my laziest tortoise, out and about 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1104704982873956


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 20, 2015)

franz_see said:


> Curtis, my laziest tortoise, out and about


I love all your photos and videos -- you have such lovely tortoises!  I like the grazing space you have for them; it's super filled with tasty treats! Way to garden!


----------



## franz_see (Nov 21, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I love all your photos and videos -- you have such lovely tortoises!  I like the grazing space you have for them; it's super filled with tasty treats! Way to garden!



Thanks! Unfortunately, those are just like wild grasses and weeds. Cant seem to grow much there  that's why my tortoise seed mixes are all grown in pots instead of in the yard  Luckily though, my torts still love those wild grasses and weeds  hehe


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 21, 2015)

franz_see said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, those are just like wild grasses and weeds. Cant seem to grow much there  that's why my tortoise seed mixes are all grown in pots instead of in the yard  Luckily though, my torts still love those wild grasses and weeds  hehe


 They're like little lawn mowers!


----------



## franz_see (Nov 22, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> They're like little lawn mowers!



Yes they are  But they're too small still to be effective lawn mowers  We still have to trim the yard every now and then  hehe


----------



## franz_see (Apr 29, 2016)

It's now El Niño in my country. So my torts dont have that much lush weeds and grass as they used to. 

Here's Choo back during the greener days  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1213206182023835


----------



## franz_see (Sep 24, 2016)

They grow up so fast


----------

